
Investors with $34T demand urgent climate change action - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-climatechange-investment-letter-exclu/exclusive-investors-with-34-trillion-demand-urgent-climate-change-action-idUKKCN1TQ31S
======
ncmncm
If $34T can't buy enough politicians to stop coal and subsidies and create
carbon taxes, we're toast.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Why don't those investors just buy up the coal companies and shut them down?
Put their money where their mouth is, so to speak.

